# 2013 Bull sale in ND



## jhm47 (Feb 22, 2013)

The buyer is lucky I wasn't there.  I would have never let this bull sell this cheap.  Only problem might have been when I got home to the wife.

http://youtu.be/1x3xP7ZuVZo


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2013)

your good lady sounds like mine

North American auctions are so different to Brit ones - open and exciting and quite often you can see who's bidding where in UK its more discreet. 
One thing in common is the auctioneer speaking so fast


----------



## Symphony (Feb 22, 2013)

So are you saying you actually have that much to pay for ONE bull.  No semen is worth that much, lol.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> The buyer is lucky I wasn't there.  I would have never let this bull sell this cheap.  Only problem might have been when I got home to the wife.
> 
> http://youtu.be/1x3xP7ZuVZo


I'm glad you weren't there too, I wouldn't have got away with that steal.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 22, 2013)

I love auctions!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> jhm47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So it was you  Dont suppose you will do $10 a straw


----------



## Symphony (Feb 22, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> goodolboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, Royd you would taint your blessed stock....


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> goodolboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll sell empty straws for $10


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 22, 2013)

The bull was bought by the founder/owner of Conklin products.  He's bought many of the SAV bulls and females in the past.  They are trying to establish a world-renowned Angus herd by buying the best available genetics.  The problem with this is that a person who is just beginning in the business has so many things to learn that it's nearly impossible.  It does help to have unlimited funds though!  

The cattle business, especially in the elite breeder herds is a really tough enterprise.  There are people who have spent their entire lives trying to establish themselves, and just one small mistake can essentially put one out of business.  It takes a special person to figure out which bull to mate with a cow to produce these high-dollar calves.  It's an art as well as a science.  

For myself, I've spent the better part of 50 years building my cowherd, and feel that I've made much progress, but am still not where I'd like to be when I retire (if I ever do).


----------

